# question about brown algae



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

So I noticed brown algae starting to form on all my rocks did a water test ... Ph=8.2 ammonia=0.00 nitrite=0.00 nitrate=0.00 the question is should i leave it because my cichlids are grazing on it and makes the tank look more natural or should i get rid of it ?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

fitzi17 said:


> So I noticed brown algae starting to form on all my rocks did a water test ... Ph=8.2 ammonia=0.00 nitrite=0.00 nitrate=0.00 the question is should i leave it because my cichlids are grazing on it and makes the tank look more natural or should i get rid of it ?


I had the same stuff, and I left it. It grew out of control, and soon my glass was covered. I too noticed my cichlids ate it. One day I decided to get a LARGE pleco and........

Day 1: 3/4 of algae was gone from my 75Gs glass.
Day 2: Rocks scraped 85% Clean
Day 3: no visible signs of the algae

What a fat-a$s


----------



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha lucky you I have two one medium sized and one xtra large and they both must lazy lol.... But it's not on the glass so they must do some work


----------

